# New Model - Fortis Aquatis Shoreliner



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

A new model with 4 variations:

https://www.fortis-swiss.com/shoreliner/

Looks to be the age old B42 case and all 4 have PVD finishes.

I found a real life shot of the Vik Beach am on the net:









I like the monochrome look, it suits those of us with failing eyesight :-d


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

....and here's the other 3:





















Lighthouse, Vik Beach pm & Champagne Beach


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Where's the Kickstarter campaign?


----------



## sellingblackbird1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Lovely


----------



## Shahini (Mar 11, 2017)

Black and brown is awesome!


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

Not a fan, looks like a confused model. Not sure if it wanted to be a pilot or a diver.


----------



## jpd114 (Mar 10, 2017)

cool watch


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cool watch- another Fortis that I wish I owned!


----------



## GT1-Reach (Jun 15, 2016)

I think i like it. its very basic, but thats a good thing in my eyes. i like the blue seconds hand.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Me like it very very very much


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd be all over this in 40mm. As is, it's too big for my tastes and the lugs look extremely long. Shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead but there's no point in starting a new one. Has anyone purchased this? It's different but I really like it, particularly on bracelet. I've been preferring closer to 40mm but PVD typically looks smaller in my experience, so this could be perfect.

I'd like to have a normal sized PVD mechanical in my regular rotation. I own a Terra Cielo Mare Orienteering PVD (the original model from World War Z) and it's cool and fun to wear on occasion but huge at 47mm.








Pic credit to Worn & Wound.


----------

